# Umineko no Naku Koro Ni



## stardust (Sep 17, 2010)

Umineko no Naku Koro Ni





> Umineko no Naku Koro ni takes place primarily in the year 1986, during the time frame of October 4 and October 5 on a small, secluded island named Rokkenjima 10 km around owned and lived on by Kinzo, the head of the wealthy Ushiromiya family. Kinzo is near death, and eight of his family members arrive on the island for the annual family conference, where the adults plan to discuss how Kinzo's assets will be divided once he is dead. Also on the island are three family members who live there, five of Kinzo's servants, and his personal physician. After the eight family members arrive, a typhoon traps them on the island, and shortly after, strange things start to happen and people start dying.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nanHtZQiVAA[/YOUTUBE]​
Genres; mystery, supernatural psychological
Release Dates; 
Question arcs - August '07 - December '08
Question arcs PS3 remake - December '10
Core arcs - August '09 - December '10
Fandisc (compilation of tips) - December '10
Ougon Musou Kyoku - December '10
Translation; 
Music; 
VNDB Link; 
Original VN Openings; x - x - x 
Ougon Musou Kyoku Opening; x


Discuss the series here and any further goings on - spoiler tags aren't needed for episodes which are translated. Episodes which aren't translated need to be under spoiler tags.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome first  post 

btw anyone has episode 6 + full translation?


----------



## stardust (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks. :3

You can get Dawn's translation patch over at Witch Hunt, and you can get the episode itself here!


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 17, 2010)

^ Awesome reps +++


----------



## stardust (Sep 17, 2010)

No problem~.

So, how well does everyone think the PS3 remake will do?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, awesome, new thread.

Regarding Majo to Suiri no Rondo, personally I'm excited for it. The OP is pretty hype and aside from a couple of strange design decisions regarding some of Beato's trollfaces I really like the new art. I know a lot of people are going to be a bit jaded from Matsuri, but I get the feeling this might end up being a little better received, especially with the classic BGM and all.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 18, 2010)

I really hope the PS3 game sells well


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Sep 18, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I really hope the PS3 game sells well



Is just going to be like the visual novel or the game play mechanics are different?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 18, 2010)

It'll still be a sound novel. It's just being prettied up and fully voiced.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 18, 2010)

Full voice sample
plays
they aren't going easy with the spoilers


----------



## stardust (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks incredible so far! I'm pleased that the mouths move, it'll really add to the whole effect. It would be cool if there was blinking too, but that might be going a bit too far. I'm really liking the animation for the Beato VS. Lia fight, and the effects of the locuses hitting against each other in the Kanon VS. Goat fight.

There were also people dressed up in Umineko costumes at TGS. So far, there are pictures of  with BAKAGE DESU YO the guy who presented, and the  in front of the mystery machine Umineko van out around the net.



Final Ultima said:


> Regarding Majo to Suiri no Rinbu Kyoku, personally I'm excited for it. The OP is pretty hype and aside from a couple of strange design decisions regarding some of Beato's trollfaces I really like the new art. I know a lot of people are going to be a bit jaded from Matsuri, but I get the feeling this might end up being a little better received, especially with the classic BGM and all.



Exactly. I think the prospect at having the original BGMs (and sound effects, going by the video) seals the deal. When thinking of stand out scenes in Umineko, you'd always think of the music to go with it. A remake just wouldn't be the same without 'death (from stupefaction)' playing while Krauss and Goat-kun duke it out with crazy powerlevels, 'system_0' playing as soon as Natsuhi turns the guns on everyone, or 'wingless' playing while Ange is being all melancholic about her childhood. I've a feel that the quote in 'system_0' will be cut out though, due to copyright reasons.


----------



## Red (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm ordering the PS3 game, I was planning to get a PS3 and this just cemented the deal. My only problem is the bloody fact that there are pesky regional restrictions, if this was a PS2 I could chip it (Make it restriction free) but I heard PS3 has a beast secruity system.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 19, 2010)

Red said:


> I'm ordering the PS3 game, I was planning to get a PS3 and this just cemented the deal. My only problem is the bloody fact that there are pesky regional restrictions, if this was a PS2 I could chip it (Make it restriction free) but I heard PS3 has a beast secruity system.




PS3 games are region free so no worries, only things that are region locked are blu rays with the US sharing the same code as Japan(unlike dvd's where Japan was the same as Europe )

Would quite like to play this watched some of the anime enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## stardust (Sep 20, 2010)

While the new sprites and faces are obviously drawn much better, they don't capture that charm that Ryu's faces had. For example, compare the faces five spaces in on the left side, and face spaces in on the right side. The professionally drawn faces are lacking that certain something.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 21, 2010)

Fun fact, character designer also does the Umineko portraits


----------



## stardust (Sep 21, 2010)

I definitely didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 24, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Thanks. :3
> 
> You can get Dawn's translation patch over at Witch Hunt, and you can get the episode itself here!



Can someone give me a step by step on how to dl it or just simplify the explanatin. Thnx!


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh so i just dl does and im done? Or do i have to dl some programs or something. Because i dl the With-Hunt translation.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you have 7zip or WinRAR?  - You will need one of them to merge all 9 parts into 1 folder
And you will need Applocale to install it properly


----------



## stardust (Sep 25, 2010)

This is probably going to be a stupid question, but do you also have End? Or are you just randomly downloading that single arc?


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 25, 2010)

can you give me a link to dl applocale and WinRar.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 25, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> This is probably going to be a stupid question, but do you also have End? Or are you just randomly downloading that single arc?



well isnt it suppose to come with the 2?


----------



## stardust (Sep 25, 2010)

Whoops, you're right. Brain fart on my part, heh.

You don't _need_ applocale to install it. I've never used applocale in my life. Really, all you need is to change your regional settings to Japanese, the .iso, and daemon tools (or the mounter of your choice).


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok so i dl all the parts then with winrar extract them and done. This is after i change my regional settings to japanese. But now i need winrar and thats it.


----------



## stardust (Sep 25, 2010)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah i already dl it.


----------



## stardust (Sep 25, 2010)

Best of luck, then~.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok i dl all of the parts now i have to extracte them one by one? It igves me an optin to extract to Extracte to files, extract here or extract to umineko ep6/


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 25, 2010)

If it's in parts, you only need to extract from one of the .rars to get the full content. As for location, if you're extracting a .iso, then it really doesn't matter as long as you know where you put it, because you're just gonna be mounting it to Daemon Tools or burning it to DVD anyway. If it's a pre-installed folder, just extract it wherever you want EP6 to go.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 26, 2010)

So i mount it with Daemin Tools or burn it to dvd and done?

EDIT:
I dl the Daemon Tools and clicked the mount button but idk what happens when i mount it. Nothing happens. I mounted the combined winrar file of hte parts and mountted the parts seperatly. I also extracted the patch and it says im supposed to put it in the folder with game. And i d have a folder with the game i have a folder with winrar parts.  What to do?


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 26, 2010)

Well, what's actually contained in the .rar? If it's a .iso, and you extracted and mounted it, check "My Computer", there'll be a virtual disc drive there that you can double click to run if it didn't auto-start.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok so this is what i did:
Downloaded all 9 parts
Extracted them into a single file.
Dl the english patch.
Downloaded Daemon Tools.
Mounted the Winrar file with all the parts and mounted them seperatly.
But heres the thing.
Apparently im supposed to put the english patch in the folder with the game.
But i dont have a folder with the game just a winrar file.
I do have a folder with BGM and somehting called autorun.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 26, 2010)

could you take a screenshot of the extracted folder?


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 26, 2010)

not that i know of


----------



## Danchou (Sep 26, 2010)

I just started watching the anime. It's pretty confusing, so I think I'll try the VN as well.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 26, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I just started watching the anime. It's pretty confusing, so I think I'll try the VN as well.



VNs normally >>>>> their anime equivalents. In the case of Umineko, this is even more the case than normal, and I say this as someone who watched the equivalent of the first two Episodes of the VN in anime, then switched over to reading the VN.


----------



## stardust (Sep 26, 2010)

But seriously, the anime is downright atrocious, and I implore you to read the vns if you have more than a passing interest in the series. Characterization was thrown away in order to cut more time, the most glaring examples being Battler and Beatrice. In the anime, Battler was an angry young man 24/7, and anime Beatrice had two modes; troll throttle stuck at full, and apprehensive. The thought there must have been, 'Beatrice is evil; cut out all contradictory evidence'. Plus, their relationship was nonexistent. Defining scenes between the two were cut out (them clapping at EVA-Beatrice's coronation - they were rivals who begrudgingly respected each other, united in their happiness for her).Their final scene in Alliance's tea party was poignant and tragic, in the anime we had Battler raging at Beatrice for two minutes. There were no other sides to them. Lambda and Bern may as well not have been in the anime at all for all that they did. Quite a lot of red text was cut out, including some vital lines near the end. 

Then there are other things you could quibble about, like the glorious soundtrack being practically nonexistent. But strangely enough, on the anime's soundtrack they had versions of certain BGMs, but were never in the anime. Weird, isn't it? And in some of the character sketches (like the Siestas), we had Siesta 00 crying, so they must have originally planned to keep the scene where Kinzo yelled at them in. Overall, it was a case of very poor direction and not knowing what to cut. I fully blame Chiaki Kon for this disaster, and it's not the first time she is after destroying a series. I didn't realize how bad an anime Higurashi was until I read the VNs, and she randomly cut out arcs in the latter two Nodame Cantabile series.

The anime butchered the series, I cannot stress that enough.


----------



## Manchester Black (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Umineko anime but even I have to say, the anime butchered the series. A lot of stuff was left out and changed especially the last ep. As for the PS3 remake, I'm excited, I just don't know japanese....


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 26, 2010)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> Ok i extracted alll of them doing this:
> Darkening all of thw winrar files and then extracted them to Battler(Name of a folder).


I don't think there is a problem to this


Ange-Beatrice said:


> Was this option wrong? Are the parts not supposed to be opened with WinRar?


It's fine, all the parts need to be extracted, but does the content inside your "Battler" folder look like my first image from the other post

Anyways from here, you need to get applocale to open the launcher in Japanese 
or 
change regional settings to Japanese then open launcher 
to install the VN

and what are you using... XP, vista, mac?


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Sep 26, 2010)

IM using windows seven.
But now i have a problem. I open it and it opens an episode 6 folder but it only has BGM and autorun.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 26, 2010)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> IM using windows seven.
> But now i have a problem. I open* it* and it opens an episode 6 folder* but it only has BGM and autorun.*



I assume "it" is the Battler folder you are talking about

if you only have BGM and autorun, my guess is that you've only extracted 1 part
What is the size of the folder?


----------



## Monna (Sep 28, 2010)

Meanwhile, at Witch Hunt...


----------



## stardust (Sep 28, 2010)

Paul the SK said:


> Meanwhile, at Witch Hunt...


----------



## stardust (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a sweet, safe for work, translated doujin by the infamous Sen-ka. Sen-ka is probably most known for an infamous doujin which she marketed as Battler/Beato, but was actually Battler/Ange. She cannot accept the pairing as a romantic one, and this doujin you can see that she _has _accepted the pairing... but only in a familial way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 1, 2010)

I lolled hard.

I really need to find my umineko shirt for the con I am going to this month


----------



## littlegal100 (Oct 2, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> This is a sweet, safe for work, translated doujin by the infamous Sen-ka. Sen-ka is probably most known for an infamous doujin which she marketed as Battler/Beato, but was actually Battler/Ange. She cannot accept the pairing as a romantic one, and this doujin you can see that she _has _accepted the pairing... but only in a familial way.



It's a huge improvement from "I'm only promising to solve Beato's riddle so I can go back to Ange. Nothing more" 

There's also another recent doujin of her's that has also been translated It follows the same "parental Beato/Battler" theme although more comedy centered and includes Battler's family This one


----------



## littlegal100 (Oct 5, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Moving on to the manga, both End, and Dawn will be launching in roughly two and a half weeks! Turn's manga has now ended, and here are some pages, courtesy of 2ch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I saw those in 4chan. Lambda's introduction is the best. So cute and innocent heh...

There's more scans for EP2 and EP3


*Spoiler*: _Big pictures ahoy!_ 





Dear lord and I thought Natsumi kei's Maria expressions were overboard!


Nipah~


Evatrice looks demented eek!


But aww she looks adorable here!


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 6, 2010)

Ryukishi07 updated his blog recently in regards to writing EP8 and what purpose he wants it to serve. Some interesting comments all around. The entry was translated by LyricalAura of AnimeSuki Forums.


*Spoiler*: __ 



本当にすみません、また日記を失念してました…。

I'm really sorry, I forgot about my blog again....

今日はいよいよEP8の執筆を開始しました。
プロットはEP7の時に比べるとかなり緩めに作ってあります。
もっときつく作ってから執筆をしようと思ったのですが、そうするとプロットに縛られて、苦しく  なることもあ ります。
この辺りで一歩踏み出すことにし、とりあえず、書けるところまで書いてみようと、執筆を開始し ました。

Today I finally started writing EP8.
Compared to EP7, I took a lot more time creating the plot.
I wanted to tighten it up more before I started writing, but when I did  that, I got tied up by the plot and had a lot of trouble.
So around there I just decided to move forward and write as far as I can for the time being.

EP8とは、どういう位置づけなのか。
実は竜騎士07自身、色々と迷いました。

How should EP8 be laid out?
Actually, even I myself was hesitant about various things.

『うみねこのなく頃に』の第八話、最終話。
これは迷うまでもないことです。
『ひぐらし』の祭囃し編だったなら、迷わずそう断言できます。

The eight chapter of "Umineko no Naku Koro ni", the final chapter.
"This isn't something I should need to puzzle over."
If it were Matsuribayashi-hen in "Higurashi", I could say that without hesitation.

しかし『うみねこ』の「散」は、各エピソードごとに、一つ一つ物語を終わらせています。
EP6では、戦人とベアトの二人の物語が紡がれ、結ばれ、
EP7では、ミステリー的な真相の解明が紡がれ、結ばれ。
実は、1986年の戦人とベアトを巡る物語は、それらの個別には描き終わっているのですよね。

But with "Umineko", each episode of "Breakdown" has been ending a story, one at a time.
In EP6, the tale of Battler and Beato was spun and bound together.
In EP7, the explanation of a mystery-oriented truth was spun and bound together.
The truth is, the story revolving around Battler and Beato in 1986 has already had its ending written in those episodes, right?

なら、EP8とは何なのか。
色々なものが紡がれ、結ばれてきましたが、まだ最後にいくつか、残っているモノがあります。それらに、本当  の意味で終わりを告げるエピソード。

In that case, what is EP8 for?
Many things have been spun and bound together by now, but there are  still several THINGS remaining.  This episode will bring a true end to  those.
_[Note: Ryukishi used hiragana for "things" versus katakana for  "THINGS".  Compare what he does with piece versus meta character names,  if you like.]_

つまりそれは、エピソードであり、ある意味、エピローグであり。
その意味では、第八話ではなく、むしろ外伝なのかもしれない。

So while this is an episode, it's also kind of an epilogue.
In that sense, it might actually be a spin-off instead of the eighth chapter.

最終話だから、飛んだり跳ねたりと派手で、大団円のエンディング。……その先入観が抜け切るま  で、今回のプ ロットはだいぶ苦しみました。

"It's the last part, so it has to end with flying and leaping and a  flashy grand finale."  ...Until I threw away that preconception, the  plot this time caused me a lot of suffering.

最終話というよりは、「最終話より、先の物語」みたいな雰囲気かもしれません。
……んーー、自分でもうまく説明できません。

Rather than the final chapter, it might have an atmosphere more like "a story of what happened after the final chapter".
...Ngh, I can't even explain it well myself.

そんな不思議な空気感の作品に出来たらなぁ、という意気込みです。
書き終わってみたら、普通に飛んだり跳ねたりなシナリオだったりして。そうだったらごめんなさ い（汗）

"It'd sure be great if I could make something with that kind of strange  atmosphere."  That's what I'm enthusiastic about right now.
After I finish writing, it might end up as a scenario filled with flying and leaping like usual.  If so, I'm sorry (sweat)

「最終話」というより。
「終わりにするお話」。
そんなものを、描き切ろうと思います。

Not a "final chapter",
but "a story to put an end to things".
That's what I want to write.


Edit: A recent live interview with Ryukishi07 also reveals that EP8 will have something that very few of us expected...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't intend for this to be the end of the story.
Episode six was the end of Battler and Beato's tale.
Episode seven was the end of (spoilers omitted)
Episode eight is...

It might not be that it's over when the writing is done.
Is it okay to say this? I might worry you.
Before, BT-san used to say things like this. If it were him, would he  really say it? It might have a different meaning in that case. (TL note:  Bit unsure here)

Episode eight has (a) choice(s)
You become a character and make choices from his point of view.
There's also (a) bad end(s)
The choice(s) are pretty tough.
Seeing the murder for the first time, you might not be able to understand at first.


FFFFFFFFFF---


----------



## stardust (Oct 12, 2010)

Apparently Witch Hunt are _almost _done with the rough translation, and plan on releasing a patch with the first four chapters soon enough. 



littlegal100 said:


> I saw those in 4chan. Lambda's introduction is the best. So cute and innocent heh...
> 
> There's more scans for EP2 and EP3
> 
> ...



Evatrice looks both adorable, and maniacal. I'm excited already~.



Final Ultima said:


> Ryukishi07 updated his blog recently in regards to writing EP8 and what purpose he wants it to serve. Some interesting comments all around. The entry was translated by LyricalAura of AnimeSuki Forums.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hearing the part about a 'story that might have happened after the final chapter' makes me worry. Does that mean that a timeskip is incoming? Something like, 'TEN YEARS LATER, JESSICA IS THE HEAD OF THE USHIROMIYA FAMILY AND LET'S TIE UP ALL THESE KNOTS SO EVERYONE CAN LIVE HAPPILY TOGETHER (except for Battler who has essentially become Kinzo)'? Not sure if want. 

Choices?

C-could that mean that depending on whose viewpoint we take, there could be _several _different endings?

MY BODY WILL NEVER BE READY.


----------



## stardust (Oct 12, 2010)

Some new screens of Legend were . Looks like you can also get an Ange dakimakura.


*Spoiler*: __ 





It may seem odd for me to pleased that Battler has a sprite like this, but it shows that unlike Higurashi's Matsuri port, the characters won't just have five default posts.









xaki is releasing a black music box, and you can hear some previews of the new tracks over here.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 12, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> It may seem odd for me to pleased that Battler has a sprite like this, but it shows that unlike Higurashi's Matsuri port, the characters won't just have five default posts.


I thought that much is obvious, Beato does have over 500 sprites
VN Beato only has 420ish, and this includes the EP5&6 ones


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 15, 2010)

Witch Hunt Translation Project said:
			
		

> Episode 7: Requiem of the Golden Witch
> 
> Translation: 15%  Editing: 12%


Progress is progress. I imagine we should be getting the EP7 compatible patch for EP5-6 any day now.


----------



## stardust (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like the first chapter of Dawn came out.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm not too fond of the way Erika is drawn.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 18, 2010)

looks great IMO
I wonder if the first chapter starts off with the wedding


----------



## Random Member (Oct 28, 2010)

First EP7 patch (only 16%) should be out on or before this coming weekend.



			
				chronotrig said:
			
		

> By the way, the 16% EP7 patch should be coming out either on or before this coming weekend.



And PS3 game's boxart, I guess,


----------



## Random Member (Oct 30, 2010)

The first partial patch for EP7 (16%) is out and available .

Witch-Hunt's progress on EP7 so far,



> Also, our current progress on Episode 7 is like this:
> -Translation: 27%
> -Editing: 20%


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 31, 2010)

YES YES YES

Oh, and keep the discussions about the partial patch's EP7 content in spoiler tags, please.


----------



## stardust (Oct 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The content in the trial patch added a whole new layer to Kinzo and Beatrice's relationship. So much that I actually felt bad at how helpless their situations were. They were essentially two people who were very much alone in the world, who were recognized more for their familiar positions than they are for themselves. No wonder they bonded in such a way. It was actually... touching. For Beatrice to bring happiness into Kinzo's life again after him staying in a loveless marriage, and immersing himself in alcohol and Western books for over twenty years.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 3, 2010)

More progress.



			
				chronotrig said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, the EP7 rough draft is going pretty smoothly, and we've just passed the 34% mark for the entire game.  Though we have reached a few stumbling blocks along the way, of course.






RetroElectro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The content in the trial patch added a whole new layer to Kinzo and Beatrice's relationship. So much that I actually felt bad at how helpless their situations were. They were essentially two people who were very much alone in the world, who were recognized more for their familiar positions than they are for themselves. No wonder they bonded in such a way. It was actually... touching. For Beatrice to bring happiness into Kinzo's life again after him staying in a loveless marriage, and immersing himself in alcohol and Western books for over twenty years.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree that it was touching. Up until this point, hearsay about Kinzo from the characters (coupled with theories and whatnot) lead me into believing there wasn't _all that_ much to his and Beatrice's relationship beyond him being super obsessive and doing crazy shit for her (or _to_ Beatrice-2) so I didn't care much for it. But now that we finally got to hear his side of things, I really feel for him. 

I'm still a little weirded out by just how obsessed and lovestruck he was, however. Was the talk about Beatrice-2 that followed after Kumasawa entered the room confirming that Kinzo raped B-2?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 7, 2010)

Progress on the patch is at 50% now.

And apparently Ryukishi will be making some kind of announcement soon on his web diary or whatever. Umineko relevant or not, I hope it's something good.


----------



## stardust (Nov 8, 2010)

Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it was touching. Up until this point, hearsay about Kinzo from the characters (coupled with theories and whatnot) lead me into believing there wasn't _all that_ much to his and Beatrice's relationship beyond him being super obsessive and doing crazy shit for her (or _to_ Beatrice-2) so I didn't care much for it. But now that we finally got to hear his side of things, I really feel for him.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep, that's exactly what I thought too, that there wasn't really much to their relationship. I thought that Kinzo just met Beatrice before he even got married, and she cackled crazily while offering him some gold that she happened to have (I assumed that she was a figure in high society, like a countess or got married to someone influential in Italy). He was stupefied by her random act of kindness, and proceeded to abduct her and kept her locked up in Rokkenjima for the rest of her life. I never could have imagined that they met during the war, or in the way they did. I was... very surprised. And glad that my theory about how they met was turned on its head.






Random Member said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I assume so, the poor girl. But if you think about her situation, it would have been easy enough for him to do so. Beatrice II was a girl who lived in Kuwadorian all of her life, with no knowledge of the outside world, and most likely with no knowledge of taboos like i*c*st or whatnot. If Kumasawa, Genji, and Kinzo were her teachers of life, then they could have easily chose what to conceal from her. 




I'm over a week late with this, but the official site for the PS3 game got updated for Hallowe'en with this header image.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 9, 2010)

So the Tokyo Game Show PV for Majo to Suiri no Rondo is finally out.

ch.18


----------



## stardust (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks great.

And I'm glad that Yui Horie has Maria being smug and condescending down perfectly. I felt like she wasn't able to showcase it in the anime what with DEEN turning those faces into crazyfaces.


----------



## Gain (Nov 10, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> I'm over a week late with this, but the official site for the PS3 game got updated for Hallowe'en with this header image.



There's a PS3 game out?!! *blush*


importing immediately brb


----------



## SenshiManny (Nov 11, 2010)

Um, it hasn't come out yet. According to playasia, it comes out December 16th. Now what I also didn't know is that it apparently costs $94.90.. At least at playasia anyways.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 13, 2010)

Just finished EP6

I jizzed


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 14, 2010)

Ch 327 [EN]

Please vote there. Aksys and NISA aren't Namco so I think there is a small chance to get Umineko on PS3 in english with enough voes for it.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 17, 2010)

Translation: 70%


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 8's Cover!!!_ 





Twilight of the Golden witch.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 20, 2010)

^Nice!

I'm really liking it.


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm ridiculously excited. 

It looks like there's going to be a fighting game released, too. But I'm not sure if it's official or an unrelated doujin work. It could be either.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK8q-Y0aWIw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Battler, Beatrice, Ange, Shannon, Kanon, Eva-Beatrice, the Stakes, Sakutarou, Virgilia, Ronove, Siesta .45 and 410 are the characters you can use, at least going by the video. Zepar and Furfur also appear.

Edit; It looks like it's ! Well, official as in it's coming from the official 07th Expansion site. It's under the 『黄金夢想曲』 header.

There's going to be a fandisc released too, called 'Tsubasa'. It'll mostly be comprised of extra TIPS.







Edit; Even more screenshots can be found .


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 20, 2010)

I AM SO HYPE I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF.

Also, as a fighting game enthusiast, do want Ougon Musou Kyoku. Whether it'll actually be good or not remains to be seen, but I'll certainly give it a try.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 20, 2010)

I doubt I'll play the fighting game much if at all but it looks pretty damn awesome.

Battler in particular looks like he'd be awesome to play as, from what I can gather from the screenshots.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 20, 2010)

Glorious high res EP8 portrait
ch.15


----------



## Random Member (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _EP8 portrait related_ 



Just realized Erika isn't on there. I was hoping for a return from her. Feels bad, man.


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of fighting games, I have to say. But since it's Umineko, I most definitely will be playing this.

@RM - Erika? Who's that?


----------



## ryu77 (Nov 20, 2010)

Its going to be a glorious Christmass.


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2010)

It most certainly is.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 21, 2010)

A pricey Christmas too

EP8
Tsubasa
Fighting game
PS3 remake
A PS3


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 21, 2010)

I think Ryukishi07 is better at drawing expressions than DEEN after playing through all the chapters

I'm surprised, never thought the shitty novel art could grow on me


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 22, 2010)

Some Ougon Musou Kyoku gameplay up in here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2010)

^The gameplay has me interested. When I first heard that this was going to be a fighting game, I was scratching my head in confusion, but trailers has me wanting to pick up the game. 

Virgilia using the Goat Servants in battle seems fitting


----------



## Random Member (Nov 22, 2010)

Ronove's super at the end...

I hope he gets a chance to show what he's really capable of in the main story at some point.



RetroElectro said:


> @RM - Erika? Who's that?



...

I'm too sad to even get upset!


----------



## stardust (Nov 22, 2010)

^ 

At around 0.41, who is the blonde character fighting with Lucifer? A recolour, perhaps? That seems plausible, considering later on we see Beatrice fighting with another Beato in a purple dress.

The backgrounds are very pretty~ I especially like the added effects like the butterflies dancing, and the ropes swinging.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, it seems to be a recolor. Both fighters are named Lucifer.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope Battler gets the justice suit as his alternative sprite


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Sayaka Ohara, fetch me a dream.


----------



## stardust (Nov 23, 2010)

Music and voices - perfection.

Here's some information about the moves of Ange and Lucifer, as well as some general information taken from /jp/.

Ushiromiya Ange:

- Summon Sakutarou
Attacks
- Go, Sakutaro! (after summoning Sakutarou)
- Summon the Seven Sisters
- Summon Mammon
- German Suplex (near the opponent)
SP Attacks
- Go Silly, Sakutaro! (after summoning Sakutarou)
- Summon Beelzebub & Asmodeus
- Summon the Seven Stakes
- Double German Suplex (near the opponent)
Melee Attack
- Angelic Rumble
Meta-field Attack
- See You Again
Character Ability: StunBoost (strengthens stuns, boosts given stun when attacking)

Lucifer:

Attacks
- Lucifer Blade (possible to combo up to three times, SP only possible at the third time)
- Magical Circle
- Prideful Stake
SP Attacks
- Lucifer Blade 4th (when punching in command for Lucifer Blade the third time)
- Teleport Circle
- Prideful Sacrifce-Gouging Stake
Melee Attack
- Prideful Eldest Daughter's Murder Play
Meta-field Attack
- The Seven Sisters of Purgatory are Here!
Character Ability: AttackTouch (unaffected attack touch, possible to use attack touch once without affecting the gauge)

- The life bar is shared by both characters on the team, as it doesn't change with characters.
- Break Limit gauge is your usual guard gauge, it fills when you block moves and you get a guard break when it's full.
- The gauge that you fill while dealing damage, blocking moves etc. is your second character's SP gauge, so if you want to actually use the gauge that you filled, you must switch characters.
- You may switch characters by spending one stock of your second character's SP gauge. After that, your Assist gauge drops to zero, and you must wait for it to fill to change characters again.
- You may burst by spending two stocks of your second character's SP gauge.
- The gauge below the timer is the Meta-Field gauge, which is filled with time. You may enter the Meta-Field if your side of the gauge is full by spending 1 stock of your first character's SP gauge (there are probably some other conditions I can't see right now). The most obvious effect of entering Meta-Field is gaining abilities of both of your characters. The gauge is drained while in Meta-Field, and you exit it when it drops to zero.
- Ronove's ability is Counter Boost and Kanon's is Silent Attack. That leaves Virgilia as the only character whose ability's name we don't know.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 24, 2010)

Another gameplay video.

And translation for EP7 is at 82%.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 24, 2010)

edit: ah, what the fuck, beat me by some seconds

I see we are going to get new gameplay footage everyday.


----------



## stardust (Nov 24, 2010)

It's be wonderful if Witch Hunt could release the patch before Christmas - or even at the time they released End last year. Hell, as long as we get it before Twilight comes out.

Rofl at Battler saying 'this feels disgusting' before groping both Ange and Kanon.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Nov 24, 2010)

the game looks nice . But where are Lamda and bernkastel sama???


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 24, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> It's be wonderful if Witch Hunt could release the patch before Christmas - or even at the time they released End last year. Hell, as long as we get it before Twilight comes out.
> 
> Rofl at* Battler saying 'this feels disgusting' before groping both Ange and Kanon.*



I only hear it on Kanon


----------



## Random Member (Nov 25, 2010)

Another.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 25, 2010)

Check out the thread in the Gaming Department, I edited my post with today's video and also some of the mechanics it entails.


----------



## stardust (Nov 25, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I only hear it on Kanon



He says it just as the picture starts to show, at the .02 mark.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 26, 2010)

Small update.

Rough translation on EP7 is above 90% while editing is around 50%.


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 28, 2010)

Witch Hunt Translation Project said:
			
		

> Episode 7: Requiem of the Golden Witch
> 
> Translation: 100%  Editing: 50%


Time to get hype.

Edit: Pre-orders for EP8, Tsubasa and Ougon Musou Kyoku are now up on AmiAmi.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2010)

I finally started episode 6. I cant believe I still havent played it yet >_>;


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 29, 2010)

Why haven't you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2010)

no time af the moment it was released and then I forgot about it


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 30, 2010)

Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru, Patch v3.2 is now a go. Covers up to 50% of the content of EP7.


----------



## Random Member (Nov 30, 2010)

^Thanks.

Looks like some new EP4 screens from the PS3 game were released too.



The change to the Golden Land makes it look...menacing, imo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2010)

maria is so HNNNNNNNG in those pictures.

sure is a shame that we wont be able to play it unless somehow they make a english version.

also played 6 for some hours


erika

fuck you

FUCK YOU SO MUCH


OH GOD EVATRICE?


music is still as awesome as I remember though


and I completely don't know wtf is going on anymore :ho


----------



## stardust (Nov 30, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru, Patch v3.2 is now a go. Covers up to 50% of the content of EP7.



Oh my, that caught me off guard. The next patch that I was expecting was the entire thing. I'm pleased~.



Random Member said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> Looks like some new EP4 screens from the PS3 game were released too.
> 
> ...



I agree. The colouring is eerie.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2010)

in 6 I am now at the "duel" between shannon and kanon. 

I have to say, my hatred for erika is at a all new level of hate.

how can somebody get so fucked up in the head.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2010)

finished 6

DAT ending was <3 oh chick beato you are so sweet.


----------



## stardust (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, they really are showing everything in that PV, aren't they? Spoilers ahoy! I like how the PV doesn't just appeal to newcomers of the series, but longtime fans too. They even kept in those subtle things, like the sound of the door opening at the beginning of an episode, and that stabbing sound. Graphics are top notch, and so is the voice acting.

I'm hoping that this will be a top seller. And, it probably will be. Considering that whenever I look at where it is in the charts on Amazon, it's always within the top twenty.  it's at number one, even above heavyweight franchises like Haruhi Suzumiya and Harry Potter. And if memory serves me right, it's been at number one there for the past few weeks. It's at  in the general PS3 sales chart.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 8, 2010)

terrific like pizza


----------



## stardust (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 8, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Wow, they really are showing everything in that PV, aren't they? Spoilers ahoy! I like how the PV doesn't just appeal to newcomers of the series, but longtime fans too. They even kept in those subtle things, like the sound of the door opening at the beginning of an episode, and that stabbing sound. Graphics are top notch, and so is the voice acting.
> 
> I'm hoping that this will be a top seller. And, it probably will be. Considering that whenever I look at where it is in the charts on Amazon, it's always within the top twenty. * it's at number one, even above heavyweight franchises like Haruhi Suzumiya and Harry Potter. And if memory serves me right, it's been at number one there for the past few weeks.* It's at  in the general PS3 sales chart.


to be fair, there are only 20 games on that list

But it's probably doing slightly better than amazon rankings, considering how people are also buying it from other stores for the preorder goods, which are also doing well. 
(ie. these 
and
Link removed )


----------



## Random Member (Dec 9, 2010)

Yui Horie sounds a little different from her performance in the anime in that trailer while reading the letter. I like it.

And apparently Chiru as a sequel game has been confirmed and Ryukishi already has a VA in mind for Erika.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 9, 2010)

Random Member said:
			
		

> And apparently Chiru as a sequel game has been confirmed and Ryukishi already has a VA in mind for Erika.


What is the best news? This is the best news.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 12, 2010)

Ch.241


----------



## stardust (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder who Ryu has in mind for Erika. Someone who's been popular recently, perhaps?


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 15, 2010)

Regarding the 100% patch for EP7:-



			
				chronotrig on AnimeSuki Forum said:
			
		

> Let's say we're shooting for a Saturday release, though delays are still possible.


On a separate note, provided AmiAmi don't get all uppity about an eCheque that takes 5-7 working days to clear, Majo to Suiri no Rondo should be on its way pretty soon.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 16, 2010)

From EP2 of the PS3 game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2010)

I am planning to buy the VNs after all the episodes have been translated, need to support them.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 17, 2010)

So we now have the Trophy List for Majo to Suiri no Rondo:-



			
				GundamAce from AnimeSuki Forum said:
			
		

> Trophy List:
> 
> 1. Welcome to Rokkenjima (Start the game)
> 2. Episode 1 TIPS Hunter (Get all the TIPS in Episode 1)
> ...


Trophies 1-10 are Bronze, 11-20 are Silver, and 21-26 are Gold.

And yes, that one trophy really is called Rosa Musou.


----------



## Random Member (Dec 18, 2010)

chibamonsters


----------



## Taxman (Dec 18, 2010)

perfect timing since my finals ended yesterday


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 18, 2010)

Just finished EP7

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just some thoughts:
Wow Kyrie, I thought you were cool...how could you...
Ange... 
I didn't care much about Shannon until now, you fucking jackass Battler...

I thought the Beato Kinzo reunion was touching.  Bring the Fate really sets the mood there.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 19, 2010)

Lion looks like a tranny from hunter x hunter or something


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2010)

tonight there shall be no gaming there shall only be umineko


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 19, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Just finished EP7
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



lol how fast do you read man?

Anyway, good thing it was released during my break. :]


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 19, 2010)

~Shin~ said:


> lol how fast do you read man?
> 
> Anyway, good thing it was released during my break. :]



I already read the 50% patch before


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2010)

Finished Episode 7, the Tea Party and ??? Party in a little under 24 hours since the complete patch was released. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt sorry for a ton of people this episode, particularly Yasu/Shanon/Lion (Whoever you want to call her). She was the product of i*c*st and in all of the other worlds the mastermind behind that tragedy that occurred during that family conference. 

The promise between Shannon and Battler was a misunderstanding between two children. Who knew that Shanon would have so many personalities and be tormented all those years because of it? 

Bern was the ultimate bitch in this episode as usual, and you knew it was coming sooner or later but not only did she torture Angie with Kyrie being a killer and stated she didn't care about Angie but also having Yasu's only salvation Lion share the same exact fate (at the hand of Kyrie) as the other Lion's. 

I was hoping they'd go over the 2 years between the 1984 and 1986 since even Will pointed out that's when she really started being tortured.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 19, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> Finished Episode 7, the Tea Party and ??? Party in a little under 24 hours since the complete patch was released.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Who knew that Shanon would have so many personalities and be tormented all those years because of it?


It's really just 3, unless that's what you meant by "many"
Yasu who is Beatrice
Shannon
Kanon

Furfur/Zepar - they are just unrelated announcers for the witches
Gaap, furnitures - they are more like invisible friends
Clair - just a blanket to cover her identity


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




>2  is the same as "many" by my definition


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 19, 2010)

Killer Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see...  But anyways, the personalities didn't torment her at all, in fact, they are what saved her during all those years...until all three formed their own love interests.



> I was hoping they'd go over the 2 years between the 1984 and 1986 since even Will pointed out that's when she really started being tortured.


Isn't this what EP6 covered, the whole how they struggled to become a single soul.


----------



## stardust (Dec 20, 2010)

Some points made in an interview about Requiem, taken from /jp/.



> It was BT who wanted Lucifer to have long black hair
> So far 75% of the truth has been revealed
> EP8 will touch on the definition of red truth through Battler and Ange
> Will was put into the story because Ryu-chan though that people wouldn't trust the truth coming from Battler's mouth, since he is still a suspect
> ...



* For those who haven't read through Higurashi, in Matsuribayashi a portion of the story is broke up where you must link over sixty different scenarios together, and those scenarios included parts about various people's pasts, and answered a lot of mysteries.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there a source?


----------



## stardust (Dec 21, 2010)

No source was given, I'm afraid. A quick search of the translated text also points to it being posted over on AnimeSuki, where someone also pinched it from /jp/.

Some parts seem pretty random (Will being called Jalapeno? BT wanting Lucifier to have black hair? 75% of the truth being known?), but other parts most likely _do _have merit (like Kinzo possibly , the choices, and Ange as a main character). All to be taken with a pinch of salt,  suppose.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah the stuff is either too much info, something we already know or confirmation of EP7 info that is purposely kept unclear (ie. Kinzo glorifying story)

Well anyways, here are samples of the Ougon Musou Kyoku OST
[YOUTUBE]rfhHSgwPgiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 22, 2010)

To add to that, there's also a preview for the track that will be used for Nakanai Kimi to Aganai no Gensou Hibiki - Umineko Motion Graphic vol.8.


----------



## littlegal100 (Dec 22, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Yeah the stuff is either too much info, something we already know or confirmation of EP7 info that is purposely kept unclear (ie. Kinzo glorifying story)
> 
> Well anyways, here are samples of the Ougon Musou Kyoku OST
> [YOUTUBE]rfhHSgwPgiU[/YOUTUBE]



I'm loving the secong song. Who knew a vocal of キ・ナの香リ could sound so great!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 22, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Just finished EP7
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Kyrie incident isn't confirmed to be true in all honesty since Bern's red truth was cut off by Ange. It's mostly likely Eva's recollection (and given how senile she had become by the end, I don't think that story's completely true, at least in terms of Kyrie completely rejecting Ange). 

And lol I don't understand how a lot of people are getting really mad at Battler after this episode. I mean, come on he was 13 years old. Granted, something like that means a lot to someone like Yasu who grew up in desolate conditions but still, I don't think it's fair to place all the blame on Battle alone. 

The Beato Kinzo reunion was kinda touching until that flashback scene where it's implied Kinzo is most likely an absolute fucking bastard. I actually liked Kinzo as an eccentric character up this episode but some of the implications (especially how he might have imprisoned a handicapped Beatrice etc.) are just disturbing. 


So what do you guys think about the motive for Yasu in setting up the roulette? That's about the only thing that's puzzled me this episode.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 23, 2010)

So, it would appear that Ryukishi07's latest post on the official 07th Expansion site states that with EP8 complete, he wants to write a "Rei" for Umineko whilst also working on his next project.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 23, 2010)

According to Akiko Shikata's official site


Episode 8 will have a new song by her.



> Comicmarket79 発売
> 「うみねこのなく頃に散 エピソード8」
> とうとう最終話を迎える「うみねこのなく頃に散 Episode8」に、
> 志方あきこが書き下ろし新曲を提供させて頂きました。
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2010)

Final Ultima said:


> So, it would appear that Ryukishi07's latest post on the official 07th Expansion site states that with EP8 complete, he wants to write a "Rei" for Umineko whilst also working on his next project.



wait MOAR umineko after episode 8?


----------



## stardust (Dec 23, 2010)

So we're not just getting Tsubasa, but another 'Rei' too? I am most definitely pleased.


----------



## littlegal100 (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a fake, most likely. EP8 only comes out at the 31st


----------



## stardust (Dec 30, 2010)

More trolling on someone's part.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 30, 2010)

And the EP8 screenshots begin:-


*Spoiler*: _Potential EP8 spoilers_ 







Considering some of the fake images people made for EP7, I was skeptical at first... but as it turns out, one of the guys posting the images has the EP8 disc.


----------



## ryu77 (Dec 30, 2010)

spoilers, spoilers everywhere.......

Looks like this time:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Battler is the game master and this time Ange is healthy and goes to the family reunion.


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

this looks like a fun and fantastic series
I was wanting to try it out, and I considered the anime
but a friend of mine told me that I shouldn't watch it and should read the VN instead
because of spoilers
but as you can imagine, it's a bit harder to track down the dl links to the VN as opposed to anime
so yeah, I just came down here to not so subtly mention that finding the dl links to the first Umineko VN sometime sure would be swell


----------



## Random Member (Dec 30, 2010)

shit said:


> this looks like a fun and fantastic series
> I was wanting to try it out, and I considered the anime
> but a friend of mine told me that I shouldn't watch it and should read the VN instead
> because of spoilers
> ...





You could try that. EP4/Alliance of the Golden Witch comes with EP1-EP4.

You can find the english patch here:


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck yeahrrrr
thanks man
trying~


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 30, 2010)

well... I should start this again soon... I thought I had the files somewhere but apparently not anymore...


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

this file's so huge
44 mins left


----------



## Taxman (Dec 31, 2010)

woo boy...looks like the spoilers are incoming for EP8


*Spoiler*: __ 




puzzles...puzzles EVERYWHERE

we get young ange sprite



purple text 
apparently purple text is "any piece on the board can use it and it will be the truth, but only the culprit can lie with it"

lol we're the detectives fighting Bern hehehe

Looks like Erika reappears ...maybe Dlanor too


----------



## Random Member (Dec 31, 2010)

Motion Graphic 8, for anyone interested.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah, you beat me to the punch.

I liked it. Umineko Motion Graphic vol.7 needed time to grow on me, but this one I liked pretty much straight away.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 31, 2010)

So any new sprites for EP8? and any secret characters for the fighting game?


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 31, 2010)

Apparently a BGM of Episode 8 has been uploaded to youtube.


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 31, 2010)

Hm, found a mediafire link on /jp/ for Goldist.

again


----------



## Taxman (Dec 31, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> So any new sprites for EP8? and any secret characters for the fighting game?


young Ange sprite

Also, I'll be avoiding /jp/ now since I can't tell if they are overreacting to somewhat unconfirmed stuff


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 31, 2010)

That's probably for the best. The fanbase always overreacts when it comes to spoilers, especially /jp/.


----------



## Red (Dec 31, 2010)

Downloading the fighting game like a mother fucker. I can't wait the 3 hours.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's Tsubasa, for anyone interested.

(C79)(同人ゲーム)[07th Expansion]うみねこのなく頃に翼～これまでの贈り物、全部。詰め合わせ(iso+3%rr).rar


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 1, 2011)

_______


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 1, 2011)

1.2mb/s

beasted


----------



## Red (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my god. EP8 spoiler. That's trolling genius.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 2, 2011)

Red said:


> Oh my god. EP8 spoiler. That's trolling genius.



That's not even good trolling, man. This shit is just sad. I can't believe Ryu of all people would pull an ending like this.

Though I guess I should've expected this after Higurashi...


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 3, 2011)

~Shin~ said:


> That's not even good trolling, man. This shit is just sad. I can't believe Ryu of all people would pull an ending like this.
> 
> Though I guess I should've expected this after Higurashi...


I don't even know why he went with that ending, it was completely unnecessary.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Umineko wasn't like LOST or Higurashi, where you can't answer with anything other than illusions/it never happened.

He already answered 90% of the mystery with fairly satisfying solutions to the readers.  All that was left is tying up the rest of the loose ends.  So... why amnesia?  Why?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 3, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I don't even know why he went with that ending, it was completely unnecessary.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't even mind the amnesia if he somehow connected it with everything but this just seems like a huge fucking cop-out. I mean, we can just pretty much throw all the character development out of the window since apparently none of it really happened. Now, we just have to look at the whole meta-world as Battler's delusions/his way of remembering what really happened. 

And I don't really get the whole Battler, Kyrie, and Rudolf all planned the massacre. I was under the impression that Ryu specifically said he didn't want Battler in Game 7 so people would stop thinking he was the culprit. Or maybe that was just a rumor. 

Also, I don't know to what extent the Bern = cat and Lambda = cake is true but if that's so then fuck you, Ryu.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 3, 2011)

~Shin~ said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go entirely by spoilers, there are quite a few misconceptions being thrown around.

Klashikari from AnimeSuki Forum tries to dispel as much of them as possible.
chibamonsters


----------



## stardust (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been rashly jumping on the misread/misheard spoiler bandwagon the past few days, and I feel like I don't have a right to say anything until I've fully read the episode. I'm sure that it's not _as _bad as everyone and myself has been making it out to be.

BGM rips converted into mp3 can also be found here.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 3, 2011)

On the topic of music, did that Black music box get released?


----------



## SenshiManny (Jan 3, 2011)

Musicbox Black(now named Xwerk apparently) was released at C79 but I don't think anyone has uploaded it/found it yet, or rather I haven't seen it posted on the joesca livejournal/ /jp/.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 3, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> If you go entirely by spoilers, there are quite a few misconceptions being thrown around.
> 
> Klashikari from AnimeSuki Forum tries to dispel as much of them as possible.
> chibamonsters



I just see one guy justifying the ending based on what he understood like every other person defending Ryu. 

Though whatever, I'll just shut up until I read the entire game...


----------



## stardust (Jan 4, 2011)

Along with the release of Xwerk, there's also Teardrop Theater, and Noblesse Oblige. Umineko music always takes longer than most to come out, so I wouldn't be too worried about anything not popping up yet.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 4, 2011)

THERE'S SOME FORM OF BEATO FIGURE OUT THERE AND IT'S NOT PUBLIC!?!?!?

I MAD!


----------



## stardust (Jan 4, 2011)

I raged when I first saw that image. Gaap, Natsuhi, and possibly Levi are there too. All in all, they're most likely DIY jobs. I've also seen images of someone who made Siesta figures, too.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 6, 2011)

EP7 manga is announced


Mangaka is Eita Mizuno


----------



## stardust (Jan 6, 2011)

Art doesn't look that bad.

Edit (to avoid double posting); 

Oh, Japan.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 12, 2011)

RetroElectro said:
			
		

> Oh, Japan.


Speaking of a smashed EP8, I got my copy of EP8 a couple of days ago, but the bottom and opening edge of the case were smashed to bits. Fortunately the disc itself was fine, but this means I've gotta get a replacement case before I can arrange EP4, EP8 and Majo to Suiri no Rondo on a table and just look at them fondly.


----------



## Red (Jan 12, 2011)

^Do you still have the full picture of your sig? Bern sippy brightens my day.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 13, 2011)

Red said:


> ^Do you still have the full picture of your sig? Bern sippy brightens my day.


----------



## Suwako (Jan 21, 2011)

I fell in love with this visual novel immediately! it's just super awesome<33
The plot ,the characters, the music!! So much awesomeness concetrated in one visual novel<3
I liked the end a lot, i wanted the answer too but we have so many hints it's possible to reach an answer.
As battler said: Is the truth so important?


----------



## Red (Jan 21, 2011)

^Glad to see another fan born 

I agree with the sentiments of Battler. The truth isn't important, the intentions behind the murders are what's important. Like Will says, its all about the heart.


----------



## Suwako (Jan 22, 2011)

True! Many complain about this even through ryukishi had already warned them!
Btw Will is tottaly badass<333
I wonder what kind of series will be the when they cry 5!


----------



## Darkness22 (Jan 22, 2011)

umm... I'm a fan of umineko but I really did nit get the ending so who were the murderers in the end??? Who were the culprits, was it battler and his family or who did such a thing...


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 22, 2011)

^Dude, spoiler tag that shit.



Suwako said:


> True! Many complain about this even through ryukishi had already warned them!



Except he also bothered to have an entire game dedicated to the laws of mystery and trust between author and reader. And the ending is hardly consistent with that.


----------



## Darkness22 (Jan 22, 2011)

~Shin~ said:


> ^Dude, spoiler tag that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Except he also bothered to have an entire game dedicated to the laws of mystery and trust between author and reader. And the ending is hardly consistent with that.




Um how do you spoiler tag??


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jan 22, 2011)

Darkness22 said:


> Um how do you spoiler tag??



[ s p o i l e r ]   [/s p o  i l e  r]

Just erase spaces and you get this


*Spoiler*: __ 



spoiler




Or you can go to advanced post

Underline what you want to hide inside a spoiler tag And click on "Sp"


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 22, 2011)

~Shin~ said:


> ^Dude, spoiler tag that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> *Except he also bothered to have an entire game dedicated to the laws of mystery and trust between author and reader. *And the ending is hardly consistent with that.



And we got that for EP7.
But it's no longer a mystery after EP7.

*Spoiler*: __ 



or more specifically, after Clair/Beato's death in EP7.  Umineko was only a mystery because Beato, the "author", abides the mystery rules.  Lambda and Battler also follow her rules for their games.  But Bern is different, she is just there to fuck around.

EP8 is merely a fantasy, separated from the "mystery" aspect of the series, so people shouldn't be so worked up about it.  R07 even pointed this out several times with Will saying "This isn't a mystery, it fantasy." in EP7 teaparty and a bunch of times in EP8.

Basically, if you don't like the answers in 7, then that's too bad.  But don't complain about the "answers" in EP8, because those aren't part of the series' mysteries (EP1-6) is what I'm saying.


----------



## Suwako (Jan 23, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> And we got that for EP7.
> But it's no longer a mystery after EP7.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Actually,I don't think the answers of ep7 were the real ones.It is just one of the many possibilities that do not clash with the rules.The one single truth between Beato and Battler is a different one.Ep8 was hinting us of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I burst into laught at the part Battler suggested nanoha style friendship with Bern.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 27, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Here's Tsubasa, for anyone interested.
> 
> (C79)(同人ゲーム)[07th Expansion]うみねこのなく頃に翼～これまでの贈り物、全部。詰め合わせ(iso+3%rr).rar



A finished English patch is available for anyone interested. Courtesy of some people over at AS.

(C79)(同人ゲーム)[07th Expansion]うみねこのなく頃に翼～これまでの贈り物、全部。詰め合わせ(iso+3%rr).rar


----------



## Red (Jan 27, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> And we got that for EP7.
> But it's no longer a mystery after EP7.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




The way I see it EP1 is the real mystery. EP 2-4 introduces all the elements we have to solve the mystery of EP1. EP5-8 are hints for the readers. A lot of things we we suspecting in EP1-4 were repeated in Chiru. So yeah.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jan 31, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Thanks a lot! Gotta spread some rep...



I do as well lol.  In any case.. past due but you're welcome. 

Umm, seems someone has uploaded Teardrop Theater to mediafire _link_ as well as Noblesse Oblige http://www.mediafire.com/?5ze15zt28gduc8f .


----------



## Cash (Jan 31, 2011)

Im going to download and read this. The PC fighting game is awesome. Got me interested.


----------



## enigma6 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just gonna leave two things:



Umineko Motion Graphic Vol.8 (video included):
Still, check out the ridiculous Shockwave


Oh my god, at long last.
誓響のイグレージャ / Chikai Hibiki no Igureja  
 Link removed


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2011)

Excellent, I'd seen some of the previews before (like the notorious EP3 Tea Party sample with the extremely low voices), but I'd completely forgotten about them. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 19, 2011)

lol @ the ending


----------



## Red (Feb 19, 2011)

Beatrice's voice is sex. Sex for the ears.


----------



## stardust (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol, Vino. You haven't even read the VNs - I'm surprised that you were able to spoil yourself _that _much.

And the character popularity poll came out. Some of its results are surprising, others are predictable. I'm disappointed that Will (eleven) and Dlanor (twenty two) are as low as they are. Same with Claire (forty). I thought that Japan loved her.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 19, 2011)

The inquisitors really deserve better, but hey, at least Lambdadelta is where she rightfully belongs.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Feb 20, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> Lol, Vino. You haven't even read the VNs - I'm surprised that you were able to spoil yourself _that _much.
> 
> And the character popularity poll came out. Some of its results are surprising, others are predictable. I'm disappointed that Will (eleven) and Dlanor (twenty two) are as low as they are. Same with Claire (forty). I thought that Japan loved her.


It's still ongoing.  One ballot per day, poll ends on Feb 21. 

You guys can vote too, but you would also need to register
came out
Top row: Username
Second row: Email (hotmail and gmail don't work, Yahoo works)
Third/Fourth: Password
Then select the top option "I have read the rules"
Finally, verify your account on email, and it will bring you to a new page where you'll have to type out your password again.  After that, you can vote.


----------



## stardust (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent.

And apparently, some anons believe that they _might _have found a way to get at least a background patch. It's the extraction of the sprites that they're having a bit of trouble with.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 21, 2011)

So... I'm stopping for a while and wait to see how well the mixing goes...

...





















okay I lied... I forgot to keep at it at some point ...

but these news have gotten me all fired up again...


----------



## stardust (Feb 23, 2011)

Things are looking up, blindy! The sprites have managed to be extracted. Now with the sprites and backgrounds, you would think that things are going to be smooth sailing from this point on. That won't be the case, I'm afraid. People have gotten a background and a sprite here and there to work, but the resolution of both the backgrounds and sprites are absolutely _huge_. Here's a comparison of what the backgrounds look like with the original sprites.



And how big the PS3 sprites are in comparison to the original sprites.



...Yeah. And Alchemist really weren't kidding when they were boasting about the sprite total. For a quick example taken from /jp/, Amakusa: original - 4, ps3 - 32, Beato (two costumes): 103, 500, Battler: 68, 229, and Jessica: 30 (only one dress), 113 (3 different dresses). People are either going to have to guess which sprite fits the occasion, or have to meticulously check which sprites show up in the PS3 version.


----------



## stardust (Feb 24, 2011)

Sample of what everything will look like once it's put together. There'll even be CGs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPrjodah7DM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish they at least had the PS3 version show all the gory details of the VN. :/


----------



## Elias (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad that they're making some progress. That youtube video makes everything look quite promising... we shall see how it all turns out. I'm glad there are people who are willing to do this and such and such.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 26, 2011)

Small EP8 update.



			
				chronotrig said:
			
		

> I'd like to apologize again for all these delays with EP8.  The rough
> translation is complete for about a third of the game, but we've been having
> some issues cleaning the script up for a patch release.
> 
> ...


----------



## stardust (Mar 1, 2011)

That's understandable.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It must be tricky working around those puzzles.




Another update on what things should look like once they're put together. This time, it's Legend's receipt scene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_QXC8hnTKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## littlegal100 (Mar 2, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> That's understandable.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Suddenly with good voice acting and CG's this scene became much more exiting. I'm am loving Eva's voice.


----------



## stardust (Mar 3, 2011)

Indeed. Her seiyuu fits her to a t.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 4, 2011)

chronotrig from AnimeSuki Forum said:
			
		

> Since it doesn't look like anyone's posted it here yet, the sequel to  Ougon Musou Kyoku was announced today.  Looks like it'll be coming out  either at Winter Comiket or Summer Comiket.
> 
> Ryuukishi mentioned that he'd like the most recent character contest  to influence the lineup of new characters.  He also made a point of  mentioning how surprised he was to see Lambdadelta so high in the polls.   Make of that what you will.
> 
> ...


Glorious. Now we really need to get those Inquisitors to the top of that poll.


----------



## Masked_Felix (Mar 4, 2011)

Would someone kindly explain to me why Bernkastel is only number 7?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 4, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Glorious. Now we really need to get those Inquisitors to the top of that poll.



Poll is already over.


----------



## Monna (Mar 6, 2011)

Maria NEEDS to be in Ougon. Oh god if she isn't I will cry (for the second time.)


----------



## stardust (Mar 14, 2011)

Legend's graphic patch is almost finished with, but the guy says that there's still a few things which need to be done.


----------



## Candied Citrus (Mar 14, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> Another update on what things should look like once they're put together. This time, it's Legend's receipt scene.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_QXC8hnTKY[/YOUTUBE]



Please excuse me whilst I pass out from overexposure to too much awesome and smexy. <3 

I was only introduced to Umineko (the visual novel, of course) last month by my brother but I _immediately_ fell in love with the characters, the story and the music - can't ever forget the music. 

This is simply amazing. I _love_ reading through it (well the first four episodes anyway, I'm waiting for all of Chiru to be translated before getting it) but the voice acting and the artwork makes it moregasmic - not that I mind how it is originally.

But this. This is _beyond_ awesome. <3 Although I prefer Battler's old hair. :c


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 14, 2011)

Since no one posted, here's the update



> Episode 8
> 
> * Translation: 45%
> * Editing: 15%
> * Picture Editing: 15%


----------



## stardust (Mar 20, 2011)

Graphics patch for ep1:
Ch.62

Preview:


Download:
Link removed

You need all 4 packs and the patch itself to play it with PS3 graphics and voices.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic. Thanks for the links.

(I wonder how long it'll be before my copy of Majo to Suiri no Rondo will be rendered redundant...)


----------



## littlegal100 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh yes! Now I can finally re-read EP1


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 21, 2011)

Ggh, it opens in a larger size than my PC can accommodate. If I change the dimensions of the window, it doesn't change the dimensions of the images so I'm just seeing the top left corner of everything. Quite the setback.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 21, 2011)

Patch update.

Link removed



Final Ultima said:


> Ggh, it opens in a larger size than my PC can accommodate. If I change the dimensions of the window, it doesn't change the dimensions of the images so I'm just seeing the top left corner of everything. Quite the setback.



Have you given this a try?



> In notepad copy and paste this: # This is a sample config file for onscripter-en.
> window-width=1280 (or whatever width fits your monitor better)
> english
> #debug
> ...



Make sure file extensions are enabled and put the ons.cfg into the patch folder and make sure ons.cfg isn't named ons.cfg.txt


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah yes, I already have an ons.cfg so I can keep my saves in the correct place.

That works perfectly, thanks.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 21, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 22, 2011)

Another patch update.



> Added BGM and voices volume control.
> You can select different text windows now.
> Now if someone would draw nice and stylish buttons for that, it’ll look genuine.
> Note that I haven’t tested it much, so there can be some bugs.
> ...


At least it wasn't just me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2011)

mrrnngh... I'm cleaning and starting up a clean game and follow each step again...

goddamnit...

Edit: great now it won't install...

Edit2: I forgot to switch applocale... derp...

Edit3: so i was about to give up since it wasn't running anymore... then I said "I'll just reinstall the english patch then to play as usual..."

which apparently fixed any issues I had...

lol wat...

anyway I'm finally going to (start again and) finish the first part...


----------



## stardust (Mar 29, 2011)

Best of luck, Blindy~.


----------



## kamikazebanzai (Apr 2, 2011)

littlegal100 said:


> Oh yes! Now I can finally re-read EP1



Quiet, you.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 3, 2011)

So it would appear that the announcement that Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni is getting a game adaptation was just poor timing on Ryukishi's part. It's not an April's Fools, it's actually happening.


----------



## stardust (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not too sure what to think about this. Didn't it only start its serialization last year?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe he'll keep it short, just to buy himself some time to come up with the next When They Cry. On the other hand, maybe he'll just flat-out overtake the manga. That doesn't seem too improbable either.


----------



## stardust (Apr 20, 2011)

Ougon Musou X has been confirmed for the X-Box. So far, the only extra characters that are appearing are Jessica, George, and Rosa.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I think it would fare better on the PSP.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 20, 2011)

It's weird that they put it on Xbox 360 and not PS3 considering they released Majo to Suiri no Rondo on the PS3. I guess I'll just have to wait for Ougon Musou Kyoku 2 instead.

Edit: On that note, Ougon Musou Kyoku got another update today.



One of the changes mercifully decreases frame rate dropping during Meta World transitions. That was killing my rather ancient PC, performance wise.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 7, 2011)

Double post.

EP8 translation update.



			
				chronotrig at AnimeSuki Forum said:
			
		

> We might not actually see a release this weekend, but all the last bits  are coming together for our first EP8 patch.  This patch will cover a  bit more than the first half of the game.
> 
> Also, this time around, we're planning to make a hidden way to unlock  the second half that doesn't involve using old game data.  So, when the  final patch comes out, you won't need to update your patch in the same  location, or worry about the installer removing your progress.
> 
> ...


In other news, an arrange album by Glasun-Neko consisting of tracks composed by zts called "zts on classics" was released on Thursday.


----------



## Random Member (May 10, 2011)

The 50% patch is out for those interested.

Get it here:


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2011)

I would fucking kill to have Ougon Musou on PS3. Oh well, as long as Rosa is still playable in Ougon Musou 2 then I don't mind. Oh, and give me Maria too, you bastards.


----------



## SenshiManny (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I'd rep but I gotta spread some around it seems. I'm torn between reading the 50% patch now or waiting for the full patch .-. But I'll probably break down and start reading it :S.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 20, 2011)

Umineko fans, time to get hype again.



【10/20】[PSP] アルケミスト「*うみねこのなく頃に Portable 1*」
■エピソード１と２収録
【11/17】[PSP] アルケミスト「*うみねこのなく頃に Portable 2*」
■エピソード３と４収録
【今冬】[PS3] アルケミスト「*うみねこのなく頃に散*」
■エピソード５～８まで収録 

Umineko no Naku Koro ni Portable (EP1-2) and Portable 2 (EP3-4) for PSP and Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru (EP5-8) for PS3.

Yes... yes... yes!

Edit: Full title.

うみねこのなく頃に散 ～真実と幻想の夜想曲～
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chiru ~Shinjitsu to Gensou no Nocturne~
When the Seagulls Cry, Scatter ~Nocturne of Truth and Illusion~


----------



## stardust (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually didn't believe the news when I first heard it. Umineko didn't fare too well in sales on the PS3 (a drop in the bucket compared to Higurashi's impressive sales on the PS2 - but then again, iirc it contained all of the arcs as well as some new ones) so I thought the chances of Chiru getting adapted in such a way was slim at best. Looks like I was proved wrong! Porting to the PSP is a good idea and one that should have been done in the first place. The X-Box and PSP are the otaku consoles in Japan, not the PS3. It's kind of strange that they're porting two episodes per game though? Why not port all four together? I can't help but think they're only doing this to boost their sales. Meh. Either way, I'll do whatever I can to help by buying.

...Also, now that this is being ported to the PSP I'd like to think that there's a (slightly) better chance of Aksys licensing this.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 26, 2011)

They may be porting it as two separate games to boost sales, but there's also the possibility that it's all just a result of poor economising on Alchemist's part. It is a PS3 game, after all, even if not a particularly taxing one.

Still, I'm hyped for PS3 Chiru. It means we'll finally get a voiced Dlanor and Will. _Voiced Dlanor and Will._

On another note...

Ougon Musou Kyoku X New Opening Movie


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 29, 2011)

I should also point out that Alchemist announced Portable 3&4 too (PSP ports of EP5-8)

and Chiru's offical site (hasn't opened up yet)
His control of Kinshara seems to be superb


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 15, 2011)

So I was roaming /jp/ and saw that apparently, Erika and Dlanor will be in Ougon Musou Kyoku 2





Now, I'm not sure if this is true since I didn't really see them list a source but, apparently Culprit/Evil Battler? And I also saw someone mention Tsubasa 2 but yeah, no source given and I haven't really looked into it yet.





Also, seems there was a soundtrack sold at Comiket 80 called Dear Golden Witch. A sample of it is here   Click on 楽曲紹介 .


*Spoiler*: _ Album Cover and track list_ 




*Disc 1* 

  01 Witch In a Bottle 
 02 黄金夢想曲Ｘ～黄金の奇跡を叶えるまで～（ＦＵＬＬ） 
 03 胡散の香り2010 
 04 オルガン小曲 第６億番 ハ短調 
 05 ＨＩＢＵＴＡ2011 
 06 サソリのハラワタ 
 07 Happy Maria! 
 08 小麦色の微笑 
 09 ロウソクたちが踊る 
 10 白日夢の果て 
 11 幻　ＶＳ　現 
 12 金色の嘲笑2010 
 13 million ruins 
 14 Birth of a new witch (Game size) 
 15 蒼色の冷笑2011 
 16 Happy Maria! -BAND ARRANGE-(Instrumental) 
 17 キ・ナの香り2011 
 18 笑み亡きソワレ 
 19 鈍色の空笑 
 20 Golden Nocturne（Instrumental） 
 21 ウサンノカオリ 
 22 オトナノノミモノ 
 23 ビジーデビルズ～7mendo no Kaori～ 
 24 黄金夢想曲～金色の血に染まる前に～（Instrumental） 
 25 劇場-UNKNOWN- 
 26 あの日にふれたくて


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 16, 2011)

Early footage of Erika and Dlanor for Ougon Musou Kyoku 2.

Chapter 24

And when I say early, I mean early. The sprites still aren't colored in, and Erika's super flash art is just one of her sprites from the VN.

Edit: YouTube mirror for those of you without Nico Nico Douga accounts.

[YOUTUBE]CdSCQRPIqxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 17, 2011)

Hm, looks good but Dlanor seems a bit slow... I donno, I just kind of imagined that she'd move and attack a bit faster than that. Still,I like what I see from both her and Erika. Too bad Erika's and Dlanor's voice wasn't in the vid. I guess their seiyuu's haven't finished recording their lines yet.

In other news though, Dear Golden Witch has been...uploaded. But for how long did that last?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 17, 2011)

Really looking forward to hearing who voices Erika and Dlanor. And thanks for the download, SenshiManny.

By the way, has anyone come across the Umineko Redsoul Album? Been looking for a while and haven't found anything so I was wondering if the release was called off.


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 17, 2011)

You're welcome. I had no idea that RedSoul had existed til today .-. Kinda weird that it apparently came out back in May and it hasn't surfaced yet. Still, now that I know it exists, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you talking about this?



I've seen links for it at Toranoana (no intl' shipping though) and Melonbooks (not sure on shipping policies).

It was first released on 5/5/11 and I believe there's a digital copy out there:

[115 30D][自抓](M3-27)(同人音楽)[I.L.U Studio] RedSoul (tak+cue+jpg)[323M]

However, I don't know how to get that.

I also believe it was sold at C80 according to the .

I've been seeing a lot of C80 music being uploaded on TT, Nyaa, etc.  Maybe someone might upload it there or perhaps later on it might be sold at CDjapan or someplace I know ships internationally. Dunno.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's it. Thanks for the info, you two. Didn't know it was being sold at C80. I'll continue to be on the look-out then.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 1, 2011)

First set of screenshots and a brief character trailer for PS3 Chiru.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 1, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> First set of screenshots and a brief character trailer for PS3 Chiru.





Not really digging Erika's VA from the brief trailer but I already think Miyuki Sawashiro as Dlanor can turn out nicely.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 8, 2011)

PS3 Chiru character trailer 2.


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2011)

Lion sounds adorable. I approve.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 20, 2011)

Another trailer for PS3 chiru. Shows the OP too.


----------



## Siesta 410 (Sep 20, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Another trailer for PS3 chiru. Shows the OP too.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 27, 2011)

Apparently, Ougon Musou Kyoku is getting a manga adaption

We have manga adaptions of:
EP1
EP2
EP3
EP4
EP5
EP6
EP7
X
Tsubasa
OMK

Now all that's left is EP8


----------



## Red (Sep 27, 2011)

SenshiManny said:


> PS3 Chiru character trailer 2.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 3, 2011)

Full PV of the whole Chiru cast
[YOUTUBE]RtjV7MHes58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol holy shit, they made Zepar's voice masculine as hell. Otherwise, not bad.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 24, 2011)

OP for the PS3 Chiru game:


----------



## Siesta 410 (Nov 1, 2011)

Random Member said:


> OP for the PS3 Chiru game:


----------



## Red (Nov 1, 2011)

Red said:


> What ever happened to the sprite rip of the first PS3 game? As well as the translation for EP8? I hope witch-hunt and the guy ripping the sprites for the PS3 pack didn't give up.


Seriously, wasn't someone working on ripping the sprites and BG and patching them onto the original?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 1, 2011)

^As far as I know, the PS3 patch project is dead at the moment. Hopefully it revives or someone else eventually takes a swing at it.


----------



## SenshiManny (Nov 5, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Yeah, that's it. Thanks for the info, you two. Didn't know it was being sold at C80. I'll continue to be on the look-out then.



I know its been ages since you posted this message but I just came across Red Soul today. Heres the link if you haven't already found it. here . Also came across another one as well called Revelations. here


----------



## Random Member (Nov 5, 2011)

Managed to find RedSoul just recently too. Didn't know about Revelations though. Downloading now. Thanks a bunch for the links.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 15, 2011)

So, with Winter Comiket comes some new 07th Expansion stuff.

Along with the release of _Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni: Dai Ni Yoru_, 07th Expansion will also be releasing _Ougon Musou Kyoku CROSS_, an expansion of the original Ougon Musou Kyoku.

Ougon Musou Kyoku Cross will include all characters from the Xbox 360 port, Ougon Musou Kyoku X, as well as three brand new characters (Black Battler, Furudo Erika, Dlanor A. Knox) and three more to be patched in next Spring (Bernkastel, Lambdadelta, Willard H. Wright). There will also be various balance changes, a new mode for beginners called "Princess Mode", and the Gallery will contain extra art submitted by fans as part of a recent contest on pixiv.

The official website for Ougon Musou Kyoku CROSS can be found .


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh wow, they showed Erika climbing up the windows in the OP lol


----------



## Monna (Nov 17, 2011)

BEST MOM EVER


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 6, 2011)

New Chiru PS3 trailer.


----------



## Monna (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn, the this seriously reminds me of how badly I want to read EP8. However, I refuse to until it is fully translated. (I'm backing myself with the fact that I don't want this amazing story to end.)


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, according to their main translator(I think its main translator. I remember he's part of the Witch Hunt though), they are shooting for a release date of December 17th or 18th for the full episode 8 patch.  新浪网登载此文出于传递更多信息之目的


----------



## Random Member (Dec 17, 2011)

Witch-Hunt's Second/Full English patch for EP8 has been released: Here

Something to be aware of:



> Note: Old save state won't be available for this release. Therefore, we made a choice at the beginning of Episode 8 that will allow you to jump directly to the second half of the patch.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 18, 2011)

Aha, a fantastic excuse for me to re-read EP8 in preparation for getting the PS3 release in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Weather (Jan 9, 2012)

Just finished EP8...

There are no words... tears are flowing really.

Beautiful story to the end...


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2012)

For the life of me I can't get Ougon Musou Kyoku Cross to work. I have the .iso for the first game. Can someone please help?


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2012)

I can start the game and get through a few menus until an error message pops up and the game shuts down. I'm pretty bummed since I'm really looking forward to playing this.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2013)

what would happen to Rosa is Maria started singing this?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd8lP4YnQNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosa would implode upon herself.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the VN practically murders the anime.

It's amazing .


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 12, 2013)

i really like the manga though D:
Maria is so adorbs 

when she isnt being creepy D:


----------



## Monna (Sep 13, 2013)

Timmu, you should try reading the VNs. I could explain to you how to set it up


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> i really like the manga though D:
> Maria is so adorbs
> 
> when she isnt being creepy D:



The manga is even more demented than the freaking VN.

Have you seen the insane facial expressions they make in the manga? Damn .


----------



## Geou (Nov 27, 2013)

I've avoided reading prior posts to dodge spoilers.

Does anyone know if there exists a full PS3 playthrough of Umineko? There was one channel that I was watching that went up to about halfway through chapter 2 - just enough to get me hooked - and stopped. As far as I know, the original PC version has worse art and no voice acting.

Still, I'm not all too picky - if a PC or PSP version playthrough also exists, then I'll take that too. I just want some way to enjoy the rest of Umineko. The anime would be my first choice, but I hear its pace is too fast and it skips over several details; and after watching the first three episodes then reading the first chapter of the PS3 adaption of the sound novel, I'd definitely have to agree.

... I hear there's a manga, also? What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Scratchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Manga's good, but not fully translated. You could read the first 5 parts for now.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

Uumineko is great  

also what happened to maria's flower?


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Uumineko is great
> 
> also what happened to maria's flower?


It's gone! GONE! Uu! Uu! UU~!


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 11, 2013)

I read the first manga book


----------



## Monna (Dec 12, 2013)

TTGL said:


> I read the first manga book


Congratulations. You somehow managed to survive the first twilight.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 17, 2013)

Love Umineko to death, though I cannot possibly express my dislike towards the majority of fans and the near War between the Culprit Theorists.
Constantly going at each others throats, it's like they never learned some lessons Umineko gives to life.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially between Rosatrice and ShKannon Supporters.


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2013)

What I think is funny is that people still have heated discussions about stuff like "Rosatrice" even though the story ended a couple years ago 

Though, as a fanbase Umineko is still rather tame compared to some actual terribad ones.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 18, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> What I think is funny is that people still have heated discussions about stuff like "Rosatrice" even though the story ended a couple years ago
> 
> Though, as a fanbase Umineko is still rather tame compared to some actual terribad ones.




To be fair, I can understand why, I can clearly see why people believe in it.
Not due to KNM, but if anyone says nothing points to Rosa even now then they are mighty wrong.

I mean the entire story is heavily influenced by The Divine Comedy where EVERYTHING is an Allegory.
EG from Umineko.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1967 Beatrice mentions the Wolves in the Forest being scared of them to Rosa.
That's when one notices Rudolfs name refers to Wolf, Eva states he has always been violent in EP 1 (Or heck, look at EP 7), Rosa feared his Actions in EP 3 should Eva remain silent, Rudolf headed out alone in EP 3 to find Rosa and Maria returning with them dead.
He and Kyrie later leave along with Hideyoshi - Wolf and Sheep Puzzle mentioned by Rosa.
Rudolf notes he suspected Eva is Beatrice since Rosa died (Do note only *Rosa* and Eva knew this) = Reason to leave with Hideyoshi -His Wife knows where the Gold is.
Or note that Evatrice locked the doors  (of the Guesthouse I think it was) at the precise moment when Rudolf put his hands on the door and second after Kyrie readied her gun speaking of an Ambush.
Kyrie and Rudolf - EP 2 Mentioning of "Two Wolves".

Heck, even the whole part with Rudolf pinning the "King" and "Rook".
Chess Logic - Bishop symbolizes Manipulation and Betrayal which is why they move like Snakes on the Board.Or hell, Rudolf quotes from the Stratagems which are all about Dirty underhanded Tactics of Warfare even advising to lie and betray.

Beatrice fears Wolves said to Rosa.
Who had the same happen to her just like Dante in the Divine Comedy with the forest.
In the Divine Comedy an Allegory for being lost in Confusion.Note, shortly before Rosa questioned her existence and life.And amidst that forest, the path opened and she found Beatrice who Rosa regards as her savior for her confusion.

I could go further and tell how Rosa dreams to be a Butterfly in EP 3 and gets trapped in a Spider Web while in EP 1 Maria tells how Beatrice turns into Butterflies ,EP 2 telling us that Beatrice is a Evil Spirit and EP 3 that Spider Webs work against Evil Spirits.

Just few things, I don't really believe it myself but in no way will I say Rosatrice has nothing going for it.Even the Truth works as Allegory for Rosa.EG, 1967 Yasu received the injury by falling down a cliff, in 1967 Rosas savior Beatrice died by falling down a cliff.Mariage Sorciere restored Beatrices Magic and gave her Endless Power through the Alliance with Rosas Daughter who keeps mentioning Beatrice exists.


The Cheese Puzzle works with this, while an answer can be true, it doesn't mean it is THE Answer,THE Truth.Battler even says he got the right Answer by not believing in the answer that is a given but got the right one by thinking waaaaay too far.




Not wanting to start something just wanted to make a point.


----------



## Monna (Dec 18, 2013)

You know, I was never really in to theories or discussions. I just read the VN and that was good enough 

Though I was kinda expecting the series to go the route it with the yasu ryukishi07 chose. Well, around ep 5. It was anyone's guess before then (I didn't catch it) though on the rereads the amount of foreshadowing was genius.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 19, 2013)

Just to let yall know, there suppose to be a new When they cry series in works


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Just to let yall know, there suppose to be a new When they cry series in works


Really really really? Where did you hear this? If true then yoooooooooooooo.

Ryukishi's other NVs have been good, but they just aren't the same as Higurashi or Umineko.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 20, 2013)

He posted it up on a blog or forum saying he would start on it this month...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> It's gone! GONE! Uu! Uu! UU~!



srsly though
why is it gone


----------



## Monna (Dec 21, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> srsly though
> why is it gone


I thought you were sure aunty Eva took it?


----------



## Monna (Dec 31, 2013)

Is this new Higurashi thing going to be the new When They Cry? I want to be excited but the awesomeness of Umineko just has me spoiled compared to Higurashi. Oh well, hope we get lots of nipah.

新作「ひぐらしのなく頃に 奉」が2014年夏に発売！


----------

